# Johnson County MO



## mushroompimpingdaddy (Apr 22, 2013)

FINALLY starting to find greys in Johnson County Missouri!! Found five little ones today that were probably no more than a day old and not even worth plucking, but at least this means the season has finally started! Hopefully the cold front that is coming through won't mess things up for us.


----------



## shroominsara (Oct 18, 2012)

Nothing for me yet, but I have a friend that found one.


----------



## pintail09 (Apr 6, 2013)

I've found 13 so far. Most of them oddly have been yellows and one was the size of a baseball.


----------



## shroominsara (Oct 18, 2012)

I found 11 little greys today, they were starting to dry, but still fresh enough to pick.


----------

